

Python variable binding oddities - andreyf
http://lackingrhoticity.blogspot.com/2008/08/4-python-variable-binding-oddities.html

======
andreyf
Python just went down a notch in my book.

~~~
fjsjex
I would wait until Python 3000 comes out and then judge. Hopefully some of
these things will be fixed. The are getting rid of old-style classes, so I
have my fingers crossed.

------
babo
An eye opener, good read! On the same topic I highly recommend this google
techtalk video, Advanced Python or Understanding Python:
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7760178035196894549&...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7760178035196894549&ei=f8rUSJ3qGYyoiALOjrzGAg&q=python)

------
th0ma5
this doesn't bother my support for python. i never use these things in quite
these ways mentioned, and now if i do, i can just refer to this page ;p but ya
know all languages have some weird things going on.

~~~
albertcardona
It's all about subtle bugs that shouldn't be there in the first place. Python
is great, but the listed oddities ought to be fixed or very well documented
with big red marks.

